
The flawed system that allows companies to make millions off the injured - dduugg
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/social-issues/the-flawed-system-that-allows-companies-to-make-millions-off-the-injured/2015/12/27/cce16434-9212-11e5-a2d6-f57908580b1f_story.html
======
dawnbreez
Allowing settlement without even habeas-ing the corpus[1]? This is absurd.

[1] A "writ of habeas corpus" is basically a request for a trial to pause
until the person being tried arrives. Habeas Corpus is roughly translated to
"you must have the body".

~~~
sandworm101
No. Habeas corpus refers to the fact that the suit is brought against the
person who has the body in his/her possession. It is a writ to demand a legal
reason to physically confine a person/body and so is normally brought against
prison wardens and such. While technically civil, the writ normally involves
persons held based criminal matters.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Habeas_corpus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Habeas_corpus)

~~~
dawnbreez
Thanks for the clarification. I fumbled my terms, but I'm still wondering who
thought it was a good idea to sell something without the owner's permission or
knowledge.

